# Jailbreak Ipad



## alain57240 (17 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous 

Le petit nouveau de la famille, l'ipad 3g 32go 
Je suis a la recherche de quoi le jailbeaker en version 4.2.1 j'ai vue pour un greenpoi0n mais tous les lien sont mort .....
Qui aurait un bonne adresse pour le jailbreaker svp
Green pois0n est stable ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thr_ju (17 Mars 2011)

Salut à toi,

Effectivement je viens d'essayer et tous les liens sont morts. Du coup mon post ne sert à rien mais je n'ai pas de solution pour toi.

A part de te dire d'essayer à nouveau plus tard. J'ai jailbreaké mon iPad avec Greenpoison et ça marche nikel. C'est stable, en tous cas je n'ai eu aucun problème. Reste à espérer que le site va redevenir dispo rapidement.


----------



## alain57240 (17 Mars 2011)

Oui le site officiel est mort :'( et depuis pas mal de temps 
bon ya plus cas attendre ou coup de bol tomber sur un bon lien 
voila si jai du nouveau je balance ça


----------



## badboy71 (17 Mars 2011)

Voici le lien pour Windows http://www.papygeek.com/download/iPhone/gp_win_rc6.1.zip

et 

le lien pour Mac http://www.papygeek.com/download/iPhone/gp_mac_rc6_1.zip


----------



## alain57240 (17 Mars 2011)

Yes je viens de trouver aussi  
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5WZ4VLH2

Merci en tous cas


----------

